# For or Against: Spaying/Neutering



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you for or against spaying females or neutering males? If you have a GSD or other dogs, are they spayed/neutered?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am all for it, if the dogs are not being shown in conformation or future plans to breed. and yes, all the dogs I have/had ended up being s/n, tho some were later than others because I was showing them


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Also, feel free to tell why you are for or against it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My dogs are unaltered. But I would never say I was against spaying or neutering. I think altering your pet can be the best thing for some pet owners. But I also support responsible pet owners being allowed to keep their animals intact without penalty.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm only against it if the dog is owned by irresponsible people who won't watch to make sure their dog isn't going to get pregnant/impregnate another dog and increase the population that much more. However, if they plan to breed and have good intentions for their breeding, them I'm fine with it. 

Our dogs are all fixed because they weren't going to be bred, and so there's no need for them to be intact.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My dogs are both altered because one if from a oops litter and the other is a from a shelter. 

There bad owners of both altered and unaltered pets. If someone can be a responsible pet owner of an unaltered pet then I don't see why they have to have them spayed/neutered. If your dog is a mixed breed/stray/BYB then the animal should be spayed/neuetered. 

If someone is showing or plans on showing their dog, or plans to be a breeder and is going to title their dog etc and want to better the breed then I don't see why they have to spay or neuter.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

GSD Fan said:


> Are you for or against spaying females or neutering males? If you have a GSD or other dogs, are they spayed/neutered?


 
I’m for spaying. However, I think spaying at the right time is important. I do plan on having Miikka spayed; I just don’t want to do it until she is a little older. Say, around 2, or so.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I am FOR it and my dogs have all been spayed.

For me, it's to assure, really really know, that NEVER will a dog I have be responsible for a pup that ends up in a shelter. Cause I know that though I may be ever so careful, once a puppy is out of my hands, I can't be 100% sure the new owner is going to keep their part of the bargain. And even if that puppy is in a 'good' home for it's life, what about if THEY breed it (on purpose or accidentally) and so on.

The only way I know that NEVER will any dog under my responsiblity end up in a shelter or horrible home is by spaying/neutering. So I do.

And bless all the great responsible breeders who are able to weed out good owners from bad, keep track of all the pups forever, give out LIMITED registration to help prevent unregistered litters from coming about.

And bless everyone that gets their dogs from a shelter or rescue!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am for it but think it is up to the owner not the city council! Max is not neutered yet but will be once he is grown. I understand why shelters do it but here they will do puppies as young as 9 weeks. Its sad because they really do not know how that will affect the dog removing hormones at such a young age.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I am for it though not so much for males where I see little health benefit for doing so, but females yes. My Zoe will be spayed around Christmas before her second heat- I think females should go through that first heat My male lab is 8 and unaltered and will remain this way forever.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

I am FOR IT for irresponsible owners, especially those who simply neglect to do so and then allow their dogs to roam. I am very supportive of those who chose not to alter their dogs for reasons such as responsible breeding and conformation. 
I never planned on showing or breeding and was very unexcited about dealing with a heat cycle, so I went ahead and fixed my two at 8 months. I also couldn't risk having an accidental litter from my brother/sister set, but instead of fixing one or the other, I went ahead and did both at the same time.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I am FOR it and my dogs have all been spayed.
> 
> For me, it's to assure, really really know, that NEVER will a dog I have be responsible for a pup that ends up in a shelter. Cause I know that though I may be ever so careful, once a puppy is out of my hands, I can't be 100% sure the new owner is going to keep their part of the bargain. And even if that puppy is in a 'good' home for it's life, what about if THEY breed it (on purpose or accidentally) and so on.
> 
> ...


 
How does that work?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am totally against it, and my bitches are not spayed. My last three dogs were not neutered. So, at this point, I am the one who voted that way.

I am ok with shelters and rescues alterring dogs in their possession or requiring the people they sell their dogs to, to get them spayed or neutered. The way I figure that is, these dogs are getting an extension. For whatever reason, they landed in a pound, which is often a death penalty. If they are given a new lease on life but must be spayed/neutered to assure they are not perpetuating the problem, then it makes sense. 

But I am against doing an operation on a healthy animal to remove hormones that are a part of the intricate systems of their anatomy. I do not buy that they only affect the dog's reproductive system. I believe that the risks of spay/neuter outweigh the benefits, so long as the people owning them are responsible and do not allow them to breed indescriminately. 

Making laws that require dogs to be spayed or neutered or charging people more on licensing fees for having intact dogs is completely disgustingly unfair and wrong. 

Cats create as much if not more of a problem than stray dogs, and no one is even asked to register them. No one has to pay extra for an intact horse or cow or pig or chicken. You can argue that dogs make up more of the shelter population, but out here, they just claim there is no more room for cats once they are full up. And though horses and cows, sheep, goats and other livestock are not siezed as often, they take a lot more space and care when they are.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm against it except for health benefits for some dogs, so it's a case-by-case thing. I don't think irresponsible owners should spay/neuter their dogs because they really shouldn't have animals in the first place if they aren't responsible.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

selzer said:


> How does that work?


Not sure if I just wrote it poorly. Most people that are irresponsible breed just for the $$$$ and you get more $$$$$ with a litter that comes with a registration (at least in my area).

So if you can't register the puppies and can't make all the money on the puppies, people I know tend to NOT breed their unregistered or dogs with a limited registration.

Limited Registration



> *Limited Registration means that the dog is registered but no litters produced by that dog are eligible for registration*.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, selling puppies on a limited registration would mean resultant puppies would be unregistered, or unregistratable by AKC. So it would actually increase the number of unregistered puppies. Though some of the people will not bother to try to make a bundle breeding them.

I am not sure it works though. 

There are puppy buyers, and puppy buyers out there. AKC registration is not necessarily the end all for all people. You can take your limited registration puppy and put other registration, like Continental Kennel Club registration on it, breed it every single time, sell the pups wholesale 50-100$ per to pet stores and by quatity and lack of care, make money on it. 

So limited registration does not stop our dogs from landing in puppy mills, or from being bred.

The answer is to find the best home for your puppies.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm for and against if that makes sense. My rescues all have to be fixed but my non rescues dont have to be. I'd prefer my females be fixed so i dont have to deal with heat cycles and the blood drops on the floor and any place else they go and i dont have to deal with roaming males causing trouble to get them my girls. Waiting to have Shelby and Shasta fixed until they're 2 years old. For males, i'd prefer they remain intact. Riley would be intact if he hadnt been a rescue boy.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

As long as it is for medical reasons I have nothing against spay and neuter. 
I am also for it as long as its done responsibly but when it comes down to spaying 8 week old puppies than I am HIGHLY against it!

I only have it done for medical reasons other than that I don't have my dogs spayed and neutered. And as for having an intact male and intact female... well... I practice common sense.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am against spaying/neutering too early or if there are no reasons to spay or neuter- no behavioral problems, and no health problems. I neutered my lab 3 days before I read about how dangerous it was to do it at a young age, with nothing but "how great it is for him" from my vet.

The information I have found and the pushy-ness of vets has made me dispise the thought of spaying and neutering BUT I would do it if there were behavioral problems or severe health problems my dog had that I hands-down would not want him passing on. 

The way I see it, there is always a CHANCE an un-altered dog COULD reproduce. Some may argue that but if the parts are there, they can be used; that's just how it is, and it's a chance we all take if we choose not to spay/neuter. NOT my intentions in the least, but if my dog had a severe disease or was acting out I would neuter him ASAP.

I AM however a fan of it if the owners are irresponsible, such as: You'll never believe it, Trixie got out again. She's in heat and has been gone for 4 days, the bitch better not come back pregnant or I'll flip!!! 

Or the guy I got Arlo from: "It was an oops litter. I was cleaning the cages and the dogs were together. I must have turned my back for a few minutes, because now there's puppies! And there's another litter in the house."


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

selzer said:


> There are puppy buyers, and puppy buyers out there. AKC registration is not necessarily the end all for all people. You can take your limited registration puppy and put other registration, like Continental Kennel Club registration on it, breed it every single time, sell the pups wholesale 50-100$ per to pet stores and by quatity and lack of care, make money on it.
> 
> So limited registration does not stop our dogs from landing in puppy mills, or from being bred.
> 
> The answer is to find the best home for your puppies.


I agree.

Limited Registration stops responsible pet owners, but makes no impact on irresponsible pet owners...

I recently saw an AD in our local paper for Puppies!!!- no papers. Dad full blooded Pointer, But Mom AKC Registered Lab (limited or not, idk)!!!!!!! Woo HA! People use the AKC to sell pups whether or not they are registerable....and people tend to think if the dog is "full-blooded" it's worth more, breeding rights or not.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We were discussing (disgustedly) at the vet shepherd poodle mixes. And the vet tech said today, I thought we were doing shepoodles? 

I told her I would put a fleece on her and sell her to her for 2800$. She did not take me up on it though.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I have lost two dogs to cancer and they were both neutered. My first border collie was unaltered and lived to almost fourteen.
I have a big decision to make with my new guy.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Dennq said:


> I have lost two dogs to cancer and they were both neutered. My first border collie was unaltered and lived to almost fourteen.
> I have a big decision to make with my new guy.


Was the cancer related to the neutering?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am for responsible pet ownership.

If you decide to keep your dog intact than you better be sure to be respobsible about it. 

Stark is my first unalterd pet and I am keeping him this way. Health benefits far outweigh the risks of neutering for me.

If you can not take the responsibility of owning a unalterd pet then yes, spay or neuter.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am all for it. All I have to do is go read the Urgent section in the Rescue forum and I become even more for it. Everyday in that forum there is a new posting for a gsd that has ended up in a kill shelter somewhere and there are too many that end up being PTS. 

I don't think it matters how "responsible" a person is, accidents can and do happen. I have a friend who breeds boxers. She shows and breeds and the first litter she had was an "oops" litter. While she was at work, her husband was careless and the female ended up in the backyard at the same time as the male. Although she had already planned to breed the 2 she had wanted to wait until the male had finished showing. She is a very responsible breeder, doing all the right things, but it shows that accidents can happen.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am in support of those who want to spay/nueter. However, I am on the fence if we will nueter our male-i know we will wait at least two years if we do decide.

I believe spay/nueter is promoted so much because of unwanted dogs that are ending up in rescues and shelters-it's really sad. But there are plenty of dog owners who are responsible and should not be pushed to spay/nueter if they don't want to.

I also beleive this is not one size fits all-meaning all breeds of dogs are different and some may NOT benefit from being spayed or nuetered-that alot of things should be considered.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I support spay/neutering of pets as long as it is not forced on the owners by the laws and government.

I have 2 older spayed females, 2 females that are not spayed and 1 male that has not been neutered.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am for spay/nueter, I do not like to be pushed to do it at 6 months old. I am responsible enough to know my dogs will not breed. I prefer to wait till 1-2 years old. However there are so many irresponsible people that should follow early spay/nueter for the sake of all the unwanted animals in shelters.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I have been involved in rescue for years. I am a volunteer and on the Board of Directors for the local no-kill Humane Society. I am fine with their rule of all medically able animals to be spayed or neutered before adoption. That said, I do have a 9 year old intact male shepherd. I also have an 8 year old neutered male shepherd and a 10 year old spayed female poodle. 

My next puppy will be a male shepherd who will be neutered after he is a full 24 months old. 

To the general public I strongly promote Spay / Neuter. I do not want any law saying that people *MUST* alter their pets. We need to do this through education and offering inexpensive spays and neuters to *ENCOURAGE* people to alter their pets. 

*I believe in laws on types of shelter for animals who are kept outside. 
*I believe in strong leash laws and containment of animals to their yards which are enforced. 
I believe in strong laws against people who endanger their animals such as driving with their animals in the back of an open pickup (unless in a secure crate made for such under the proper circumstances) or allowing them to have their heads hang out the window. 
*I believe in enforced laws against animal abuse or neglect.
I do not believe in breed bans or forcing people to spay or neuter their animals. 

*Will also help somewhat in limiting the number of homeless pets.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am for responsible ownership and informed choices. Spay/neuter is a case-by-case for me. I have no issues with pet dogs being sold on speuter contracts or shelters and rescues speutering dogs. I think the responsibility to prevent unwanted litters primarily lies with the owner of an intact female, hence why I doubt I'll ever own an intact female. I don't care for that responsibility.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I am all for spay/neuter and yes my dogs are all altered. Future dogs? Maybe, maybe not. It all depends on a few factors. 

I have to admit that I believe everyone should make their own choice based on their individual circumstances. I believe that a responsible pet owner should be allowed to keep their animals intact (without penalty or harassment) if that’s what they think is best for their dog. There are plenty of studies out there for researching and making an informed decision on this and how it could affect health, growth and behavior of your dog.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

All for spaying and neutering- just waiting until Stosh is a little older to be neutered, he's just 8 mos old.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm for spaying and neutering your dogs/cats. My female GSD is spayed but thats my personal choice.

However, if you are showing or getting points for your pet and you plan on breeding, and you are responsible about your dog than the choice is up to you whether or not you wish to spay/neuter.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm for spay/neuter for pets, but I believe it should be up to the individual owner. People should should be educated on the pros and cons on both sides of the debate so they can make informed decisions, but the decision should be up to the owner. It should not be mandated by the government, nor should vets, trainers, rescue groups or anyone else shove their own personal opinions down the throats of dog owners. Especially not when, as often happens, they present only one side of the story, often distorting the facts and offering up junk science to support their agendas.

I am against *early* spay/neuter of any kind. I feel that hormones are important for proper mental and physical development of the dog and it is best to wait until after maturity. However I can certainly understand why it is often employed in rescue/shelter situations as there it is often the choice of the lesser of two evils.

For my own dogs, females will always be spayed.. eventually. I'd rather not run the risk of pyo and other things. If a female is not to be used for breeding, she'll be spayed upon maturity. If she is to be used for breeding (generally the case) she'll be spayed after she is retired from breeding, provided there is no reason to assume a higher than normal risk of the surgery. 

For males, it depends. Unlike with females, I see no strong reasons for neutering from a health perspective, or really anything else. If I feel it is the right decision for that male, and he won't be used for breeding or is retired from breeding, I will neuter. If there is no compelling reason to neuter, whether he'll be bred or not, I won't. 

Currently we have 3 intact females (2 broodbitches and 1 young breeding prospect), one spayed senior female, one neutered senior male, and one intact male.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> I'm for spay/neuter for pets, but I believe it should be up to the individual owner. People should should be educated on the pros and cons on both sides of the debate so they can make informed decisions, but the decision should be up to the owner. It should not be mandated by the government, nor should vets, trainers, rescue groups or anyone else shove their own personal opinions down the throats of dog owners. Especially not when, as often happens, they present only one side of the story, often distorting the facts and offering up junk science to support their agendas.
> 
> *I am against *early* spay/neuter of any kind*. I feel that hormones are important for proper mental and physical development of the dog and it is best to wait until after maturity. However I can certainly understand why it is often employed in rescue/shelter situations as there it is often the choice of the lesser of two evils.
> 
> ...


 
What do you consider early spay/neutering? Is that less than 6 months for females?


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> Was the cancer related to the neutering?



Both my Rottweiller and my GSD died of Cancer. Both dogs had skeletal problems later on in life. 
My Rottie had both knees repaired (cruciate surgery). First knee let go about two months after being fixed. The second about four months later. He had bone cancer at the age of seven. Both dogs seemed to have abnormal growth spurts after being neutered.
I don't know but there seems to be a pattern here. I hope my Sheltie and my Border Collie don't follow the same road.
My childhood Sheltie died of old age at fourteen. My first Border Collie died of heart failure at thirteen.
Both were not neutered. Back in 1970 when I got my Sheltie the pet food was pretty bad.

Seems to be a pattern here with the cancer thing.

I am for a vasectomy for the boys.

I never had a problem with marking, aggression, dogs wandering ect. 

If you have a fence and are a responsible pet owner your dogs shouldn't be out wandering looking for the girls anyways.

My dogs have never ever escaped!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is a higher incident of some cancers in spayed/neutered dogs. No vet will ever tell you they are related. The fast majority of the dog fancy will not link it. People will say that they had their dogs spayed neutered at such and such an age with no problems, but do they really mark the problems and consider that they COULD be related to the procedure?

I think that we make the best decisions we can for our circumstances and with the knowledge we have. But keeping a dog intact to reduce the risk of cancer and other porblems may make a lot of sense.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

i feel that spaying and nutering the appropriate dogs that are unfit for breeding is not only acceptable but good. but i find it a shame when i see so many great looking dogs with papers and good breeding at shelters that cant go home with anyone, without being spayed or neutered first. That's why i voted against it and i dont spay or neuter my dogs


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

selzer said:


> There is a higher incident of some cancers in spayed/neutered dogs. No vet will ever tell you they are related. The fast majority of the dog fancy will not link it. People will say that they had their dogs spayed neutered at such and such an age with no problems, but do they really mark the problems and consider that they COULD be related to the procedure?
> 
> I think that we make the best decisions we can for our circumstances and with the knowledge we have. But keeping a dog intact to reduce the risk of cancer and other porblems may make a lot of sense.


My Sheltie mix was spayed and lived a healthy good life until she died of old age. Nothing was linked to her spaying.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> i feel that spaying and nutering the appropriate dogs that are unfit for breeding is not only acceptable but good. *but i find it a shame when i see so many great looking dogs with papers and good breeding at shelters that cant go home with anyone, without being spayed or neutered first. *That's why i voted against it and i dont spay or neuter my dogs


Just because a dog has good breeding, papers and is beautiful doesn't mean that the dog will produce quality offspring. There is so much more to breeding than having a good looking dog, papers, and good pedigree.It helps but that isn't the reason they should be bred. If the shelter allowed that, there would be a greater number of BYBs(maybe) and puppy mills(maybe).


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> My Sheltie mix was spayed and lived a healthy good life until she died of old age. Nothing was linked to her spaying.



Every dog we had growing up was spayed or neutered. The GSD we had when I was a child ended up being pts when she was 10 due to HW. The schnauzer and pomeranian we had both lived to ripe old ages and were put down and 16/17 respectively due to loss of quality of life. The greyhound my parents have now just celebrated his 11th birthday which is quite elderly for that breed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> i feel that spaying and nutering the appropriate dogs that are unfit for breeding is not only acceptable but good. but i find it a shame when i see so many great looking dogs with papers and good breeding at shelters that cant go home with anyone, without being spayed or neutered first. That's why i voted against it and i dont spay or neuter my dogs


See, I believe that spaying and neutering dogs increases their chances of getting a number of diseases and conditions that reduce lifespan and quality of life of dogs and bitches. 

This is true whether they are breeding animals or not. 

I have some bitches that I never intend to breed. But if I spay them, they may have an early onset of a disease or they may have adverse affects to the operation. 

There is NO chance that they will be bred. 

But to say, I keep my breed worthy dogs intact because it is healthier for them, but I spay/neuter those that are not breedworthy, well, that is kind of like saying I do not care if they are inflicted with one or more of these conditions, or if they do not live as long. 

------------------------------------------------------------------

But shelters have a different agenda. They are willing to spay and neuter even young animals to prevent them from reproducing. They cannot ensure people will not breed them. And the possibility of them getting a disease or condition due to the spay, well that is less of an evil than the liklihood of them reproducing.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> Every dog we had growing up was spayed or neutered. The GSD we had when I was a child ended up being pts when she was 10 due to HW. The schnauzer and pomeranian we had both lived to ripe old ages and were put down and 16/17 respectively due to loss of quality of life. The greyhound my parents have now just celebrated his 11th birthday which is quite elderly for that breed.


Yep she lived to the appropriate age of her breed. It had nothing to do with her spaying.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

selzer said:


> See, I believe that spaying and neutering dogs increases their chances of getting a number of diseases and conditions that reduce lifespan and quality of life of dogs and bitches.
> 
> This is true whether they are breeding animals or not.
> 
> ...



Or the people creating more "Doodles" or other designer breeds.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

GSD Fan said:


> What do you consider early spay/neutering? Is that less than 6 months for females?


Anytime before full maturity is too early for me. So way later than 6 months. Puberty (first heat cycle) does not signify full maturity. For most GSDs, maturity doesn't come until 2 years or later.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am for spay and neutering dogs but mine is not yet fixed. Our vet reccomends we wait until he averages 12 to 18 months old before neutring him.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Isn't it true that small dogs mature faster than big dogs or medium dogs?


----------



## sept2749 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Not Sure what's best*

I have a 2 yr. old intact male from Czech working lines. He gets along perfectly with every dog he meets - even if the dog he meets wants to kill him - he just walks away - he won't fight or bark - just walks. Wish I could say the same about me! He is totally non-aggressive, never mounts anything although he does masturbate on the floor. The only reasons I can possibly think of to have him cut is to make him more comfortable as he will not be used for breeding. I imagine an intact male with strong drive must feel pretty darn frustrated not being able to use what nature gave him. Another reason would be to protect him from prostate problems as he ages and of course testicular cancers. We live in NYC so we really never have to worry about him roaming to find a bitch in heat although the smells, I'm certain, make him nuts! Do these reasons make good sense as I am always concerned about putting a dog through general anesthesia.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

selzer said:


> But to say, I keep my breed worthy dogs intact because it is healthier for them, but I spay/neuter those that are not breedworthy, well, that is kind of like saying I do not care if they are inflicted with one or more of these conditions, or if they do not live as long.


I think people keep their breedworthy dogs intact to breed them, not because it is healthier for them. And they spay/neuter non-breeding dogs to ensure that they cant reproduce, not because they dont care about their health. 
Just because they dont agree with the opinion that spay/neuter is harmful, doesnt mean they dont care about their dogs. Or that they care more for their breeding dogs. 

For me, none of my dogs are ever going to bred, so they are all neutered/spayed. But I agree with waiting until the dog is mature. And I also agree that is should be entirely the owner's decision.

Until I see reliable research that says spay/neuter DEFINITIVELY causes cancer or other illness, I think, for me, the benefits outweight the possibility of risks.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Klamari said:


> I think people keep their breedworthy dogs intact to breed them, not because it is healthier for them. And they spay/neuter non-breeding dogs to ensure that they cant reproduce, not because they dont care about their health.
> Just because they dont agree with the opinion that spay/neuter is harmful, doesnt mean they dont care about their dogs. Or that they care more for their breeding dogs.
> 
> For me, none of my dogs are ever going to bred, so they are all neutered/spayed. But I agree with waiting until the dog is mature. And I also agree that is should be entirely the owner's decision.
> ...


I agree completely!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I vote other. I am generally not for or against it in the whole, but as evidenced by the number of "oooops" litters that we see all over the world every day...most people cannot handle owning an unaltered dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have nothing against spaying/neutering as long as it is done based on an educated decision by the owner. I don't believe in it being forced on anyone. 

I have 2 older spayed females, 2 intact females and one intact male. The females will be spayed as they get older or after their last litter. The male probably will not get neutered unless health reasons deem it necessary.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> My dogs are unaltered. But I would never say I was against spaying or neutering. I think altering your pet can be the best thing for some pet owners. But I also support responsible pet owners being allowed to keep their animals intact without penalty.


Exactly. Hercules was very aggressive towards other dogs but after I got him neutered, he calmed down a little and with training, he was able to even enjoy being with other dogs. Zeus and Juno are both intact. I would only want to spay/neuter for health/aggression issues that can't be trained out of them.


----------

